# Encender la calefacción con el móvil



## DANI2 (May 7, 2006)

Hola a todos y todas me gustaría saber como poder encender la calefacción desde mi móvil, (con un mensaje sms ) osea que protocolo hay de salida en el teléfono receptor para poder adaptarle una tarjeta procesadora con dicho protocolo, muchas ZENQUIUS.


----------



## wyr3x (May 16, 2006)

hola ! ... te doy una pequeña idea: cuando el celular suena, sea por un mensaje o una llamada, ... tiene vibrador ?.... aproechá esto. Cuando el celular suena, conectás la salida que vá al motorcito que produce la vibración, cosa de que cuando llamés desde otro telefono o mandés un mensaje de texto, se envie desde esa salida corriente a un circuito aparte....


----------



## pdjazr (May 18, 2006)

o usa los microleds que viene asociadas a las teclas del telefono


----------



## wyr3x (May 30, 2006)

mira lo que encontré en hackaday ... revisando entre todo lo "viejo", hay un proyecto similar, pero con puertas: 

link en hack-a-day: http://cellphones.hackaday.com/entry/1234000980073494/

link directo: http://www.autoitscript.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=20094&st=15


----------



## AG-1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Mira esto creo que justo lo que buscas.

http://perso.wanadoo.es/luism..serrano/AlarmaGSM/AlarmaGSM.htm


----------



## AG-1 (Dic 11, 2006)

Me han sugerido que en vez de utilizar mensajes SMS, el encendido y apagado lo haga por medio de llamadas perdidas. Pero para eso ya existen en el mercado 'aparatitos' muy  económicos, pero que a mi me parecen bastante ineficaces:
     Por ejemplo, he visto uno en particular que al recibir la llamada el teléfono móvil, en el móvil se ilumina el display y esta iluminación aprovechada por el aparatito por medio de una fotoresistencia(LDR) que lleva incorporada, para activar o desctivar un relé que tambien lleva incorporado. Pero, como sabemos en que estado está nuestra caldera(pues cada llamada realiza la función inversa de la anterior), y si alguien se equivoca y llama a nuestro móvil(nos encenderá o apagara la caldera y encima no sabremos en que estado se encuentra).


----------

